# Birdie's Ongoing Picture Thread



## felizbirds (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello! I introduced myself and Birdie a couple months ago and I just wanted to update yall with pictures!
She molted but still looks as beautiful.

She is very sassy and loud and loves to play with her bell or hop on my finger for a treat! She is starting to test me and bite me a little, but thanks to all the tips on this forum training is going smooth! Wish us luck 🤞

Here is a picture BEFORE she molted










And here is how she CURRENTLY looks !!!

Also (since I am a first timer- what type of mutation does she have? .... is that the proper term to ask for what her specific variation of colors of feathers are?!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is darling!
You will want to put a thread in the mutations section of the forum to ask about that as our experts may not see your inquiry otherwise. *


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Awww shes such a cute girl! I would guess she has some sort of yellow face, cobalt and clearfight pied and maybe texas clearbody. The experts can check my guess if they reply .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Byrdie is absolutely beautiful


----------

